
My job's background check is a PDF of every tweet I've liked with “fuck” in it - rahuldottech
https://mobile.twitter.com/kmlefranc/status/1221869659139366912?s=19
======
weare138
It's bullshit like this that made me give up the corporate world. I'd rather
be underemployed than deal with this crap.

~~~
anonsivalley652
Worked-owned co-ops (combined with workers banding together with courage,
solidarity and decency) who treat their HR and all of their employees decently
and with fair compensation are the way out. Jobs and employment shouldn't
become so commodified because then ownership becomes rent-seeking, management
goes the route of Boeing/Enron, work becomes pointless and workers become
extremely disposable. The net effect is producing crap, no employees caring
and treating customers like crap too. It's only learned helplessness that
convinces people they must be exploited, underpaid and treated like cattle.
And there's no universal binary utopia/slavery formula, each culture can
evolve to suit its industry, style and members.

Herman Miller, WinCo, Publix, Mushkin, Graybar are just a few employee-owned
no one thinks about.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_employee-
owned_compani...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_employee-
owned_companies)

If anyone wants to learn more, check out videos and writings by Dr. Wolff and
Democracy@Work.

